# Fluted Board - Router Table



## Rogue_Runner (Mar 29, 2007)

I want to put some fluting in two boards (red oak) that are ~1.5" wide and 70" long. I would like for the flutes (grooves) to taper up at the ends. I believe that I know how to do this with a hand router and a box jig (tapered at the ends) but how can this be done using a router table?

Your advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dwcurry

Some jobs are best done with the hand router and this sounds like one of them.. 70" long on the router table is a bit long...just slip on your edge guide on your plunge router and go for it..  the jig will be a easy one to make..just rip a board on the tables saw on a angle and you have the two parts you need for the jig..  matched set so to speak..




======



dwcurry said:


> I want to put some fluting in two boards (red oak) that are ~1.5" wide and 70" long. I would like for the flutes (grooves) to taper up at the ends. I believe that I know how to do this with a hand router and a box jig (tapered at the ends) but how can this be done using a router table?
> 
> Your advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

